# Kontakte reinigen?



## DKOH (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab hier ein Laptop in den Kaffee geraten ist, fragt lieber nicht wie. Der Laptop war aber dabei ausgeschlaten, er sollte also eigentlich keinen Kurzen haben. 
Der Laptop zeigt beim Hochfahren die Meldung: Ram überprüfen.
Ich glaube, dass die Kontakte einfach verklebt sind. Darf oder kann ich die gefahrlos mit Alkohol (Isopropanol) oder (Wasch)Benzin reinigen?

mfg

DKOH


----------



## Mexxim (30. Mai 2010)

klar, sollte kein problem sein. diese stoffe verdampfen schnell, hinterlassen aber auch einen dünnen film-frag mich nicht aus was der besteht. also danach nochmal mit trockenem tuch/wattestäbchen drüber und die kontakte sind sauber-wenn es denn daran liegt.


----------



## DAEF13 (30. Mai 2010)

Hast du überhaupt den rest schopn gereinigt?
Der Kaffee wird sicher nicht nur zum Ram gelangt sein, besser wäre es, wenn du die ganze Platine mal überprüfst, und ggf. reinigst...


----------



## DKOH (30. Mai 2010)

Ja ich schau mir das an, aber jetzt weiß ich das ich das gefahrlos reinigen kann.
Danke.

mfg


----------



## mickythebeagle (30. Mai 2010)

Mexxim schrieb:


> klar, sollte kein problem sein. diese stoffe verdampfen schnell, hinterlassen aber auch einen dünnen film-frag mich nicht aus was der besteht. also danach nochmal mit trockenem tuch/wattestäbchen drüber und die kontakte sind sauber-wenn es denn daran liegt.




Kannst Du mir bitte sagen wie einwertiger Alkohol (Iso) einen dünen Film hinterlassen soll ?


----------



## Mexxim (30. Mai 2010)

ich sprach für mich von feuerzeugbenzin was dem genannten waschbenzin gleichzusetzen ist- und wie dir bekannt sein sollte ist benzin ein stoffgemisch 

bei reinem alkohol gebe ich dir natürlich recht.


----------



## rebel4life (31. Mai 2010)

Isopropanol ist so gut wie rein, da gibt es kaum Rückstände, Finger weg von Aceton, Waschbenzin oder destilliertem Wasser, nur reinier Alkohol nützt hier was.

Stärker verschmutzte Kontakte kannst du mit nem Glasfaserstift reinigen, kostet ein paar Euro, ich hab einen da für die Reperaturen von Platinen, damit kann man auch wunderbar Lack entfernen, aber da muss man halt aufpassen.


----------

